# Dangerously Depersonalized



## Denny16 (Feb 28, 2016)

Hello my name is Denis and I've been with this dream like state for almost a year, I think. I've been aware of it for quite some time now, I also suffer from anxiety as well. The reason why I titled it dangerously is because I've recently given up on trying to fight the dream like state and stopped trying to snap back into reality because I have no strength left. I'm afraid that I'll encounter dangerous situations and treat them like jokes because I feel no fear towards anything anymore. Even when I drive and purposely do it wrecklessly to try and feel anything but I don't. I'm afraid I'll end up crashing one day because of this. Don't know what to do.


----------



## KJames (Feb 29, 2016)

I can relate to your feelings of having 'no strength left'. I am sorry that you are going through this. I have no real advice, but all I will say is that my doctor has advised me not to drive because I, too, have these feelings. If you have ever seen the film 'Numb', the main character (who suffers from DPD) drives ridiculously fast without his hands on the wheel and his eyes closed. What you are feeling is normal but you need to keep yourself safe. Hopefully you can find a shred of strength to remove yourself from potentially dangerous situations like these. Good Luck


----------



## Denny16 (Feb 28, 2016)

Your words are very encouraging, thank you so much, and I'm sorry you are going through this also. I think I'll watch the film you suggested and see if it helps any, I'm hoping it will. I think most of the problem is feeling alone and like you're the only one in the world feeling this. I believe that learning about others experiences will help and might even be comforting. Thanks again.


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2016)

"I've recently given up on trying to fight the dream like state and stopped trying to snap back into reality"

Believe it or not, this is a good thing.

Whatever makes DP/DR worse should be avoided, unless you're doing exposure therapy.

"Giving up on trying" is a good thing to do, it will take a massive load off of your mind.

DP/DR is not a life sentence, it doesn't have to last forever. You're still in the early stages so you have time to change your thinking habits.


----------



## Denny16 (Feb 28, 2016)

I've never really thought about "giving up on trying" being a positive thing. It's a breath of fresh air to explore these new perspectives. I'll keep that in mind, thank you very much. I knew there would be good people out there if I just made an effort to look. Thanks again my friend.


----------



## it'sJUstANXIETY (Feb 29, 2016)

DUDE ITS JUST ANXIETY , it will go away once you accept your sensitized and everything scares you just accept it and let it be and live normally it will fade so fast


----------



## Denny16 (Feb 28, 2016)

it'sJUstANXIETY said:


> DUDE ITS JUST ANXIETY , it will go away once you accept your sensitized and everything scares you just accept it and let it be and live normally it will fade so fast


----------



## Denny16 (Feb 28, 2016)

I don't see how pretending that everything scares me is supposed to help in this situation. I'd like to solve the problem with authentic solutions, not a life of lies. Unless you mean as in countering the effect of not feeling fear or anything, and even then I have to try to fool myself into thinking that I feel these things, I'm too aware to accept that, it won't work.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2016)

Honestly man, you can't buy into the thoughts and feelings that DP/DR create.

Your mind is covered in a blanket of irrationality, It's constantly stuck in fight or flight mode, which means your brain is always trying to protect you.

From what? From yourself, which is exactly why worrying about it is the worst thing you can possibly do.

There's one thing I can guarantee in life and that is, if you worry about DP/DR, it will never, ever go away.


----------



## Luna_ (Dec 2, 2015)

Futurebandit said:


> There's one thing I can guarantee in life and that is, if you worry about DP/DR, it will never, ever go away.


Hes right. the more you're caught up in how you're feeling, thinking, perceiving things , your mind will never have a chance to heal, or recover from it. Denis, Try to live your life as normally as you can. And staying on this website, doesnt help you forget your feelings, thoughts and perception of things either. So only use this site in moderation


----------



## heyze (Feb 23, 2016)

dude stop being a little pussy. like seriously. omfg my life is so bad, well boohoo.

am I the only one who get this crap but yet doesn't care nor isn't emotional about it? Different mind set but I'm still the same asshole I was a year ago. Nothings changed about me besides gym being unmotivating and paranoia thoughts I've developed which I don't let bother with my life.


----------



## Denny16 (Feb 28, 2016)

Thank you King Elliot


----------



## Denny16 (Feb 28, 2016)

heyze said:


> dude stop being a little pussy. like seriously. omfg my life is so bad, well boohoo.
> 
> am I the only one who get this crap but yet doesn't care nor isn't emotional about it? Different mind set but I'm still the same asshole I was a year ago. Nothings changed about me besides gym being unmotivating and paranoia thoughts I've developed which I don't let bother with my life.


Maybe your problem is releasing your anger and personal demons on people you don't know anything about, just to release some steam for a temporary time period. I'm far from a crying baby about this, I was simply seeking answers from higher/more experienced individuals who have gone through this. I'm a college graduate, a musician, full time worker and a full time care taker of my sick mother. I'm not unmotivated by any means, I just deal with a cloudy brain. And i was afraid of it becoming dangerous. Good luck with your search for peace.


----------



## Denny16 (Feb 28, 2016)

tidalpine said:


> Hes right. the more you're caught up in how you're feeling, thinking, perceiving things , your mind will never have a chance to heal, or recover from it. Denis, Try to live your life as normally as you can. And staying on this website, doesnt help you forget your feelings, thoughts and perception of things either. So only use this site in moderation


Thank you  I did personally thank him for making such a valid point. I think for the good of my brain ill unsubscribe from email notifications and actually deal with this in real life. That was there's no constant remainder like you guys say. Thank you so much for helping everyone, I'll take this given knowledge with me forever


----------



## heyze (Feb 23, 2016)

King Elliott said:


> Taking into account this and your previous posts, I've decided to talk to the other staff members about banning you.
> 
> You can't mock or make light of other people's suffering. Not everyone has mastered dealing with this shit like you apparently have.


Are you serious man? Dude this is a forums......is this one of "them" forums. I mean why can't I make jokes about this? We need comedy, I suffer from this as well and I'm not an internet troll either. Paranoia is something that really messed with my head during DP and I still get episodes of this crap.

Except I'm real with my words. I know how it feels and I've gone through episodes of very bad DP probably not as bad as others but it was still pretty bad. So you are going to ban a member who likes to post over saying the truth? Come on now man, where are the site rules to be exact so I can make sure to keep everything here at a professional level and treat like everyone is a damn cancer patient who is going to die in a week.

Sorry bud, but truth is DP won't kill you. Won't affect your health, or anything. However it can really really mentally mess with your head but tbh not an extreme like schizophrenia or other mental illnesses since DP is nothing compared to other diseases. When I'm in my dream state I use comedy to ignore it. Something which others should do.

I'm not an expert on DP and I've barely had it compared to some veterans on here and who knows maybe it might come back 100x harder on me but truth is, I don't care. Since I'm going to FORCE myself to live no matter how uncomfortable it is....which might be why I am doing such a quick recovery it seems like since I accepted what is going on and I have better self control over my thoughts.


----------



## ToTo (Oct 6, 2015)

WORD, king Elliott. The last paragraph says it all.


----------



## heyze (Feb 23, 2016)

King Elliott said:


> If your idea of a joke is calling someone a pussy and telling them to get over it, you need a new sense of humour.
> 
> Yes, this is one of those forums where you're not allowed to do that shit. If you don't like it, leave. There's a million other forums where you can go to insult people and a few of them might actually tolerate it.
> 
> Severe DP changes your life. I had to drop out of uni because I couldn't keep up with the intellectual demands of the course and then I got fired from my job because I wasn't competent enough to do it. I fought my best but the fact is that I'm just not sharp enough anymore. I don't think you've experienced the full wrath of this condition and I hope you don't have to.


UNI is a trash school anyways, their wrestling team is a joke. Off course I haven't experienced the full wrath and I never want too. Even if I do, as I said I'd force myself to go out lift, and do my school work legit gun point force myself.

Truthfully, I think recovery is 100% attitude and off course all mental. I have a different mentality than most people who get this probably as a kid I was the emotional type of dude nor have I experienced bad anxiety or depression. Mental illnesses are quite common in my family though.

And as I've said, I know how you feel to a limit. When I first got it, I was in bed all day dream like state, was numb had no feelings, best way I can explain it is it as though you have died and are looking into your body. I don't experience that shit anymore thank god but the dream like state does come usually in school for me which is probably brain fog due to lack of sleep since DP caused insomnia for me which isn't going away.


----------



## jensen1010 (Mar 31, 2016)

Do not watch the movie numb! It offers no coping skills, and you will be very dissapointed in the ending.


----------

